# do you guys reuse/repack gulps



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

i just wondered what you guys do when using gulps, 
do you use them once and then throw them away or do you put them back in the same packet or do you use a new glad bag or something?

i know on the packet it says use once ( from memory, could be wrong). 
but i see them getting expensive that way,

any ideas??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I let them dry out a bit (they seem to absorb water and get a bit milky), then put them back in the pack with unused ones. No problems yet


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Haven't been using them long, but I wouldn't put 'em back in the bag with the fresh ones.

Maybe if you're going out again in a day or so you could get away with throwing 'em in a ziplock.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I chuck the gulps now after I've used them - made the mistake of putting them back in the bag which then sent the rest of the pack mouldy.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

kraley said:


> I reseal the packet. Haven't had any problems and don't really rely on the scent part of the product so can't tell you if that degrades or not.
> 
> In other disturbing news, I have been informed that Berkley isn't shipping ANY 2" power minnows any more. WTF? Basically - they just took away the lure that caught every decent bream I have ever taken on the kayak.
> :evil: :evil:


lucky i bought up when they were selling at $2 a pack in Amart hehe


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

fisher said:


> I chuck the gulps now after I've used them - made the mistake of putting them back in the bag which then sent the rest of the pack mouldy.


thats what i thought, 
see they become expensive when doing this, 
one of the things i like about lure fishing is being able to collect the lures/plastics, not only does this give me a hobby but also makes fishing cheaper when i dont need to buy bait everytime.

oh well i guess thats just the price we have to pay when using these ones.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Diawa has some soft plastics similiar to the 2" minnows, and I've been catching plenty or Estuary Perch on them. Unfortunately single use as well  
Oh and they do catch Bream


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I reuse the Sp's if I have used them and had no luck and need to change from one to another, but did notice a couple that had been mixed and were going to be ditched but I forgot did get mouldy. If I have finished for the day and its had a couple hits and looks shabby I throw it in the bin when i get home.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I find they dry out very quickly if not put back into a packet.

I have a packet I will take with me fishing that is a mix of various colour and styles SP's (all berkly Gulp). I find that in some areas pumpkin seed works great - other areas or other conditions pink might be my choice.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I nonce put one back in the pack, still rigged on a jighead, and it went off - I have never smelt a smell like it (including the SE Asian Durian Fruit) - had to chi\uck the whole packet.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so i guess reusing them is a no no at this stage


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I find some seem to last better than others.

I wash them in fresh water after a trip & put them in a separate tackle box with a little baby oil & they last ok.

Except for 5' nuclear chickens, they don't fare well at all.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jeffo said:


> I find some seem to last better than others.
> 
> I was them in fresh water after a trip & put them in a separate tackle box with a little baby oil & they last ok.
> 
> Except for 5' nuclear chickens, they don't fare well at all.


No the five foot ones stand out a bit!

As I said, I haven't had any trouble putting them back, but I do let them dry out a bit first. Not so they are starting to look cooked - just so they've returned to the same colour as in the pkt. Including the 5" jerk shads in nuclear chicken


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I keep all of mine together in an old peanut butter jar, and fill it with extra scent. Been this way for a couple of months now and they seem to be alright. Well the fish in berowra creek kept eating them anyway :shock:

Cheers Dave


----------

